
How we used Justin Bieber trend on Twitter to get hits to our startup - Part 1  - skbohra123
http://www.geekybuddha.org/blog/2011/07/20/how-we-used-justin-bieber-trend-on-twitter-to-get-hits-to-our-startup-part-1/
======
masonhensley
How was your conversion rate?

I'm guessing the bounce rate for this demographic is pretty hight, right?

link to the bieber page he made: <http://closest.in/justinbieber>

~~~
lordlarm
I'm guessing a really high bounce rate and in the end, since those very mostly
young Bieber fans as he pointed out himself, very low conversion rate.

If this post stays on the frontpage of HN a little longer I'm most certain the
conversion rate from this blog article is way higher, although almost a
million people visited.

As I can see it actually 4400 out of 850 000 people sent a kiss, and I guess
even fewer actually signed up. So that is 0.05% conversion, which I guess is
pretty low.

